# Ecco Cereal Beverage



## Forever Wort (22/9/13)

I am thinking this could be interesting in a porter or stout kit (I am not up for AG yet).

I love the stuff, drink it most days. 








Anyone ever brewed with it?

Ingredients: Cereals (Barley, Malted Barley, Rye) 82%, Chicory 18%.


----------



## Diggs (22/9/13)

Oh god I remember that, hated it years ago - haven't had it in about 15 years. Might think differently about it now.


----------



## Bizier (23/9/13)

Cool idea.

I have not had it for a looong time but now I want some. You must be a sales rep.


----------

